# Rear breaks upgrades



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

I need to know what i need to get to upgrade my rear brakes. I already have skyline front brakes from nismo. I just need to know if there even is a upgrade kit for the rears. I want bigger callipers to. 5 lug hubs, on a 98' 240sx


----------

